
Show HN: I created my own nano PHP blogging platform - XCSme
https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-blog
======
sparrish
Sorry, no. You don't get to redefine what 'static website' means. Just because
you put cloudflare caching in front of it doesn't make a website static. It
makes it cached.

------
XCSme
Hello HN! (author here)

I needed a way to add blog posts to my plain PHP site. I ended up creating a
very simple way of adding markdown content to my site in the form of blog
posts.

I wrote more about how I got here in this post: [https://dev.to/xcs/i-created-
my-own-static-php-blogging-plat...](https://dev.to/xcs/i-created-my-own-
static-php-blogging-platform-4o6m)

I spent about 2 days thinking about and implementing the solution, so it's
still very basic yet very powerful. I am really happy with how it turned out,
I prefer this over using a 3rd party blogging service or having to install
complex tech stacks with several build steps.

The biggest advantages I see with this way of creating posts:

    
    
      - Markdown can be easily versioned in git.  
      - You see a preview while editing the markdown in VSCode (by default, no plugins needed).  
      - You are not bound to any framework.
      - You can easily stylize the content or add extra features.
      - Can be integrated into your existing (PHP) site.
    

I don't have any future plans for this yet, but I really like the simplicity
of just adding a new file and having that post visibile on my site. I posted
this because it works really well in my case and I thought it might help
others too (either the code itself or just the ideas behind it).

Thank you!

Cristian

------
axtg
I just went through this pain myself. But don't forget the user. If Markdown
was understood by all I could think of 10 ways to easily implement a custom
CMS. But my content editors don't. So that's why I need more. Not sure for a
market fit here therefore. Hackers don't need, hipsters cant use it.

~~~
XCSme
Your points are correct. I created it for myself and my use case (and I am
really, really happy with how it turned out), so the target audience would be
devs who have are already building their own websites, but I didn't really
think about it as a product.

I also thought maybe others could get some ideas from my methodology,
implementation and reasoning.

I am also thinking of ways to make this more useful for more people (more
devs), most likely by adding a useable theme for it and maybe also offering my
landing page codebase.

